# can i replace my 195/65/15 tires with 225/50/15?



## suffeks (Jul 17, 2002)

i'm looking at getting r-compounds, i believe the stock steelies are 15x6", so 225 is the biggest width i can fit on right?
question: will anything rub? i currently have 225/40/18 tires on 18x8" rims with a 35mm offset, i believe steelies are 42mm offset...
and yes, my speedo will be -4% which i can live with.
last question: this will be used daily, so am i pushing it by mounting such tires on a steelie?
thanks!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: can i replace my 195/65/15 tires with 225/50/15? (suffeks)*

Unless you are drag racing I think a better choice would be a 205/50-15. Yes it will be even smaller in diameter, which will help in acceleration (slightly), but the sidewalls will be better supported. I think a 225 section tire will be too wide and you will end up with a lot of sidewall flex.


----------



## 18tboy (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: can i replace my 195/65/15 tires with 225/50/15? (suffeks)*

It should work fine, I run 225's on 6.5" wide wheels and many people run 225x50x15 drag radials on stock 15x6 wheels. Although, why don't you go for 205/60/15's and keep your original diameter? I believe yokohama's avs es 100's come in that size too. 


_Modified by 18tboy at 2:26 AM 6-11-2004_


----------



## Wolfgang64 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: can i replace my 195/65/15 tires with 225/50/15? (18tboy)*

Sorry to butt in on your chat guys, but I too am looking to replace the 195/65/R15s on my 1.8T Jetta. A guy at a tire shop here said that 205/60/R15s will fit with very little change in the speedo. Is this true, and if so, can you suggest any particular brands that stand out as a good mix of handling and treadlife? Also, I find the 65s a little too flexible when cornering. Will the 60 aspect help cure that?


----------



## willZ (May 26, 2004)

*Re: can i replace my 195/65/15 tires with 225/50/15? (Wolfgang64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfgang64* »_ A guy at a tire shop here said that 205/60/R15s will fit with very little change in the speedo. 

Wolfgang, I've had the 205/60/15 on my GLS from 3k, it's now 43k and there's still at least a summers worth of tread left on the Yokahama AVS dB tires. I dumped the OE Contis right after the first drive in the rain, they were frightening








With 15s you are going to have to fiddle with the air pressure to minmize the rollover onto the sidewalls. The 60s aren't going to be a cureall as they still have a tall aspect ratio.... They sure do ride nice though.
Not to give The Tire Rack a plug, but look on their site for tire specs. The 60s are .3" shorter in Diam.


----------



## Wolfgang64 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: can i replace my 195/65/15 tires with 225/50/15? (willZ)*

willZ, thanks for the advice. I'm gonna check out Yokohama's offerings...hopefully, they'll put up with a bit of snow and freezing rain. Thanks again!


----------



## willZ (May 26, 2004)

*Re: can i replace my 195/65/15 tires with 225/50/15? (Wolfgang64)*

Wolf, I wouldn't count on the dbs for any amount of snow/ice driving. If you can swing it $$wise you ought to look into a set of steelies and some studless snows.... I've been very happy w/ Dunlop wintersports, great wet and snow traction and they don't feel like you're driving on marbles when it's dry. 
Will


----------

